# solar ready



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
changed mh for autocruise startrail, really pleased with it overall. considering solar panel on roof, baffled with the claim its solar ready, handbook,(which covers all models ) says connection is in overhead locker ,which locker ??? searched high n low. 
any other startrail owners, 2010 model, can throw any light on the location, please,pretty please.

tomnjune


----------



## mickyloo (May 1, 2005)

Hi tomnjune

I have an Autotrail and my solar panel plugs into the electrical power unit which is made by Sargent. It's great because it decides whether to send charge to the engine battery or the two leisure batteries.

Maybe your Autocruise also has a Sargent unit, Visit sargentshop.co.uk for info or maybe the helpful man from Sargent will read your post

regards
mickyloo


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello fellow startail owner

I think..but am not sure that theres a connection plug in the TV cabinet over the fridge. This is a conveinient point for the wiring which of course will come through the roof.
I had a my solar panel fitted but didnt use this feature and had it connected straight to the battery which you can of course do and the wiring can be run into the same cabinet and down the back of the fridge and across the entrance step via the alum running strip thats across the floor - and into the battery box so its not that difficult. You will lose the feature of charging the van battery when the leisure is full but thats all. you will still be able to monitor the state of both batteries via the panel. 

If you contact autocruise they should tell you where the plug is for certain as most dealers ...i say most not all dont know where it is either. An AC dealer fitted mine..

Good luck with the ST 

Phill


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If it is a new Startrail, which is based on the Swift Sundance, there is a lead possibly hidden behind a removable panel in the corner of the cupboard where the main power unit is. The lead terminates in a small 2pin connection.
Gerry


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

thanks for replies, going into van to investigate further, checking cupboard above fridge first, there is wiring in there, but sure nothing was terminating in block connector,as stated in handbook.

it is a sargent unit, if i cant find, i will give them a call, or go the way of drcotts and wire to leisure batt.

thanks again.

tomnjune


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

may need one of these?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230583080...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3468wt_910


----------

